

The Hardest Interview Puzzle Question Ever [by Jeff Atwood] - kovlex
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/03/the-hardest-interview-puzzle-question-ever.html

======
shubber
"...what is the solution to this puzzle?"

Surely the answer is "I have deduced that I do not want to work here. Good
day."

